# Thanks All!



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Evening, Think its only fair to say thanks to everyone that helped make Waxstock a great event once again. It was my 3rd year and really enjoyed yesterday, from all the suppliers which turned up to the organisers, for me being a amateur detailer and learning more each year, all through thus Forum has been a great help to understand Detailing. 

Thanks All

Andy G


----------

